# Contorted Sigmoid Colon?



## Mainstrain (Mar 8, 2012)

My colonoscopy was about a year ago, and while at the time my GI said it looked fine, he also said that due to the odd, corkscrew shape of my sigmoid colon he couldn't go too deep in there without fears of tearing. Is there any danger of him having missed some sort of condition that presents higher up in the intestines? I'm nervous that he might have missed signs of Chron's or UC.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

UC tends to be in the part of the colon they saw, Crohn's can sometimes be missed if you can't get to the ileum.However, if your blood tests are normal (no inflammation) and you aren't losing weight all out of proportion to what you eat I wouldn't worry too much. Usually you will have other abnormalities with crohn's not a positive colonoscopy and no other signs, symptoms, or tests that indicate something is amiss.


----------



## Mainstrain (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Kathleen, put my mind at ease! I'll continue with the FODMAP diet and see where it takes me. Lowering fibre in the last few days seems to have helped but a bunch of stressful things today have put me back to square one it seems.


----------

